# Deputy Sheriff Eric Oliver



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Eric Oliver*
Nassau County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Tuesday, November 22, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 32

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Eric Oliver was struck and killed by a vehicle while involved in a foot pursuit of a subject near the intersection of County Road 200 and Chester Road at approximately 7:30 am.

He and another deputy had responded to backup several United States Border Patrol agents who were interviewing several subjects at a gas station. One of the subjects being questioned fled on foot with Deputy Oliver and the second deputy in pursuit. Deputy Oliver was struck by a vehicle as he chased the subject across the roadway.

The man being pursued remains at large.

Deputy Oliver was a U.S. Navy veteran. He is survived by his wife and 6-year-old daughter.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Bill Leeper
Nassau County Sheriff's Office
76001 Bobby Moore Circle
Yulee, FL 32097

Phone: (904) 225-5174


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

